# Best rabbit box bait.



## Jarred (May 13, 2009)

What is your opinion?


----------



## Beagler282 (May 13, 2009)

I use red delicious apples and sweet potatoes.Usually catch about 20 every year.


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 13, 2009)

Sardines


----------



## GusGus (May 13, 2009)

We've used all sorts of stuff but seem to have the best results with apples or lettuce.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 13, 2009)

Sliced apples.


----------



## scullshoalk (May 13, 2009)

On cold days do not have to use anything in a good aged rabbit box. Warmer weather will have better luck with apples (whole ones are better as they will last longer). If you are really desperate quarter the apples and marinate with vanilla flavoring. And yes you may catch the occasional possum using apples but after the box is washed out or just not used for a while no problem catching more rabbits.


----------



## rabbit hunter (May 13, 2009)

dont forget to find his path


----------



## davis211 (May 13, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Sardines



if you use these, open with caution!!
skunk bait.


----------



## Jarred (May 14, 2009)

Jody, are you serious (sardines).


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 14, 2009)

Jarred said:


> Jody, are you serious (sardines).



Gosh no.  You don't have to bait a rabbit box.


----------



## Paymaster (May 14, 2009)

Sardines will get you possums. Thats why I'd use sardines. I'd rather catch possums.


----------



## Doug B. (May 17, 2009)

Apples will get you possums too! It is best not to bait them with anything, unless you want possum boxes instead of rabbit boxes.


----------



## GA HOUNDHUNTER (May 17, 2009)

You bait a box with rabbit urine.  You bait a pyramid trap with apples.


----------



## mriver72 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thank You Jody ...


----------



## houndsman (Jun 23, 2009)

apples usually but when its cold dont use bait at all set it on trail they will go in it to get out of the cold


----------



## round@windstream.net (Feb 2, 2010)

[/QUOTE]when i first try catching rabbits i use Golden delicious, but if you set your Havahart traps out, camoflauge them.  put them in 2 runs  that intersect away from wore out trails or roadbed edges or you may have possum with sweet potatoes for supper!!!!! Does  anybody know if rabbit scent that you get at the hunting store will work or not???????    ROUNDBABY round@windstream.net


----------



## plottman25 (Feb 2, 2010)

GA HOUNDHUNTER said:


> You bait a box with rabbit urine.  You bait a pyramid trap with apples.



what is a pyramid trap?


----------



## 3d foam killer (Feb 3, 2010)

haha plotman thts a funny comedian. i love the story bout tht. they thought it was a coon and was a bobcat lol.     but lettece and carrot work well


----------



## grouper throat (Feb 7, 2010)

I searched the internet and baited a trap today with lettuce and carrots and sprayed apple cider in and around the trap. I have never tried trapping before, but I have a buddy who has a starting pen and needs a few wild rabbits. The rabbits are all around my dogpens at dusk, so hopefully I will suceed in catching one.  

If this bait doesn't work well I will use apples next time.


----------



## BBond (Feb 10, 2010)

Did a 2 yr study a decade ago in MS.  Caught 140+ in those 2 yrs (in cedar wood box traps) with quartered apples (did catch ~10 opossums and 5 skunks).  Set traps in their runs.  For wire box traps I would pull up dead grass and camo them.


----------

